
Taiwan sets gold standard on epidemic response to keep infection rates low - weitingliu
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/03/06/taiwan-sets-gold-standard-epidemic-response-keep-infection-rates/
======
mytailorisrich
It should be noted that the cases of Coronavirus in mainland China are mostly
in Wuhan/Hubei.

Most provinces have recorded less than 1000 confirmed cases and have fared
better than the current situation of European countries, for example.

Taiwan is in range and did fare very well compared to its population.

For reference, the WHO COVID-19 dashboard also lists the number of cases by
Chinese provinces, which includes Taiwan because of UN formal position.

